# New Posts



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Is the 'new posts' function working correctly?

Sometimes I can't see my own new topics when selecting new posts and I've just been part of a thread where the last post was 22:46 but I couldn't see it in the 'new posts' section even though there were other posts between 22:46 and 22:49ish?

Using Google Chrome now.......


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Here's an example:

Latest post below was made at 10:50 (I had to search for this)










'New posts' doesnt show it even though there are posts between that time (22:46 and 22:52):-










Am I going mad or is this a defect in the new site (note there was another post at 22:50......)?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I can't even see this thread in 'settings > all started threads' ??????


----------

